# best alternative for lime-a-way?



## TheSuperPlumber (Jan 15, 2013)

just been disappointed....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is your best alternative>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

It could help if we knew the intended application before making suggestions.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

CaberTosser said:


> It could help if we knew the intended application before making suggestions.


He was gargling it to get a brighter smile.


----------

